# Any pet peeves about how golf courses are run?



## cbetter (Sep 4, 2011)

If you ever wanted to sound off about the golf courses you play (directly to management), this is your chance to do it.

I'm a freelance writer working on an article for Golf Business Magazine (golfbusiness.com), the publication of the National Golf Course Owners Association (ngcoa.org).

The story is about "What Golfers Want," and how well this matches up with what golf course owners THINK they want.

If you want to weigh in, use the link below and take the survey I created.

Your responses will appear in the November 2011 issue of Golf Business, read by tens of thousands of golf course owners/operators.

The quick, 15-question survey can be found here:

http://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/628045/What-Golfers-Want

Thanks for considering. 

-Craig


----------



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

ill give my opinions based on what i have seen. granted im new (again) but have played quite a bit in the past on the same courses im playing now.


----------



## cbetter (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you. Looking for a variety of golfers -- young, old, men, women, juniors, beginners, etc., so you're thoughts will be very relevant. Much appreciated.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I personally would like to have course marshals with enough stones to do their jobs correctly. What I see now a days are people driving around in carts that are little more than distractions.


----------



## MJsusan (Jun 8, 2011)

I think you can find different golfers:laugh:


----------

